# Crothian! I'm catching up! ;)



## Nightfall (Aug 29, 2003)

Well using the new features of the board, I happened to compare post counts with the rest of you mugs. So far I'm only behind hong and kreynolds for second and third place. So hong, kreynolds, take a vacation! I wanna be #2!  (If only cause at 15,000 or so posts, I'd have to work DAMN hard to beat Crothy. )


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 29, 2003)

You know, someone who posts so damn much should know when a thread belongs in Meta.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 29, 2003)

In any case on a slightly different note, PC, did you get your author's copy yet? (Wanted to say I LOVED your chapters on sorcerers a GREAT deal.)


----------



## Darkness (Aug 29, 2003)

Nightfall: 6,051 (10.30 posts per day)
hong: 7,794

hong has 1,743 posts more than Nightfall. If hong were to take a break (0 posts/day), Nighfall would catch up to him in about 169 days, at this rate.

Heh. I once was _so_ close to catching up to hong, back before the Hivemind threads were deleted (I had ca. 6,500 posts vs. hong's ca. 7,000). But it wasn't to be.  And now, he has like 150% of the number of posts I have. 
Anyway, I can emphasize with Nightfall because of that.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 29, 2003)

Dark, just you wait man. I will overtake Hong if it's the last thing I do...which hopefully won't be but still!


----------



## Eternalknight (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm just stunned to see I'm in the top 20.  Man, I need a life...


----------



## kreynolds (Aug 29, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> So hong, kreynolds, take a vacation!




You know, mentioning my name just puts you one more post behind me.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 29, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> I'm just stunned to see I'm in the top 20.




So, how do you find this post comparison thingy? Not that I'm anywhere near the top, but I'm curious where I sit in the rankings.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 29, 2003)

Click on the members box at the top of the boards.  Go to advanced search.  Near the bottom of the page you can sort by a number of factors, including posts in descending order.  BTW, I'm number 17!


----------



## Eternalknight (Aug 29, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> BTW, I'm number 17!




And I'm 18, which simply means:

YOU'RE NEXT!


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 29, 2003)

In order to join this shameless post count increasing and to maintain my 14th spot, (Darn you hivemind you have Usurped YB! as the Post Count Grower!) I will inform DM magic he's the 361st.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2003)

Excellent, it'sa good to see the young'ins having goals....


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 29, 2003)

I give up!


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 29, 2003)

Hiveminders tend to have an unfair advantage in posts, though!  I'm sure you'll catch me, EK -- but you are not a Jedi yet!

Whoops, got carried away there by the similarity of that quote to what I was starting to say...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2003)

HM does not give people an advantage.  Anyone is free to post there so it's a choice thing.  People who like it and have the time tend to find it.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 29, 2003)

i'm on page 4. but i'm striving to be a page 3 poster.   

(i'll let those in the UK explain the joke)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 29, 2003)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i'm on page 4. but i'm striving to be a page 3 poster.
> 
> (i'll let those in the UK explain the joke)




I think I'll just groan at it, instead. 

And at one point I was looking to break into the top ten, before the great Hivemind Purge. Now I'm happily sitting back in the top 40 or so, posting less but reading more.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 29, 2003)

I will never yield! And while I doubt I can ever catch up with Crothy, (Take me a year to come close to 10,000...), I WILL over take Hong and kreynolds! So beware guys! My goal will come true!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2003)

You set your goals to low.  Why strive for second place?  Piratecat has done you a great favor in accomplishing this, you should thank him.


----------



## Magic Slim (Aug 29, 2003)

These posts rankings are for 1 nick only. If you total all your diffrent identities (and I bet you all have a bunch), how many posts DO you have?

Slim


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2003)

I only have the one nick


----------



## diaglo (Aug 29, 2003)

i only have one here. but if i total my posts from several sites...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 29, 2003)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i only have one here. but if i total my posts from several sites...




Hey, no counting porn sites!


----------



## Darkness (Aug 29, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> (Darn you hivemind you have Usurped YB! as the Post Count Grower!)



YB offers more security, though. Hivemind posts are deleted after a certain amount of time - which reduces your post count again.

For example, I lost 1,500+ posts that way. Not that I mind.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 29, 2003)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i'm on page 4. but i'm striving to be a page 3 poster.
> 
> (i'll let those in the UK explain the joke)



I got it. 

- _Maybe it's a European thing_ Darkness


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> YB offers more security, though. Hivemind posts are deleted after a certain amount of time - which reduces your post count again.
> 
> For example, I lost 1,500+ posts that way. Not that I mind.




That's chump change!!


----------



## Darkness (Aug 30, 2003)

10 chump changes' worth said:
			
		

> That's chump change!!



Oh yeah.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2003)

I'm just really suprised to hear people actually gunning for the positions


----------



## Darkness (Aug 30, 2003)

You say that as if people hadn't always gunned for them.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2003)

Never understood why myself.....


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 30, 2003)

Never understood it myself but I really did like passing 1000 and 2000 post, 1000 because everytime I got close the boards were updated and I lost my count, never thought I would make it!


----------



## Darkness (Aug 30, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Never understood why myself.....



Me neither. Actually, I'd prefer post counts to be turned off completely. But as long as they're there, I'll use them as an extra source for comedy.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2003)

I feel the same way, and heck getting asked if I'm an AI is really always funny


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 30, 2003)

I broke 4000 recently. I'd have to say playing in the play by post forums is where 75% of this comes from for me.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2003)

Ya, those play by post games can fillout the postcount fast.  Especially if one is in a number of them.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 30, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> You set your goals to low. Why strive for second place? Piratecat has done you a great favor in accomplishing this, you should thank him.




Cause like the man (Eastwood, Clint Eastwood) said "A man's got to know his limitations."


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 30, 2003)

I may no longer play by post, but I sure try to make the most of my post counts. Indeed I plan on posting every ten seconds if I can!  Well maybe every 60 seconds. That should get me somewhere...


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 30, 2003)

For the record I'm not particularly interested in my post count either, this is rather easy to see since I rarely post outside of Fight Club or the In Character forums, despite the way I read pretty much the lot of em most days.

Post Count = Post Count + 1


----------



## Darkness (Aug 30, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> I may no longer play by post, but I sure try to make the most of my post counts. Indeed I plan on posting every ten seconds if I can!  Well maybe every 60 seconds. That should get me somewhere...



Reply to threads in Rules. That way, you're helping out people while having a good reason to increase your post count.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2003)

That was my secret for a long time


----------



## Nifft (Aug 30, 2003)

With the board's new QuadPost(tm) feature, it's anyone's game!

 -- Nifft


----------



## Darkness (Aug 30, 2003)

Yeah, I'm constantly cleaning out triple-posts lately...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2003)

And I'm trying to constantly post them


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 30, 2003)

Just remember, post count means nothing, and your placement in the "sort by post count" member list means even less. 

_Hey, look, I'm catching up on Edena and Upper_Krust! _

Knight "I like that WYSIWYG thingy" Otu


----------



## Darkness (Aug 30, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> And I'm trying to constantly post them



Better be careful, Crothian. 'cause if you make several thousand triple-posts, Morrus will probably either ban you or force you to run the boards in his place.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 30, 2003)

I prefer to do deal with the Ruleyspeople. They are odd. I might try more of the Homebrew..and certainly the Fantasy/Sci Non RPG stuff.  But thanks guys.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 30, 2003)

Otu,

It may not matter to you but then you have more of a life than I.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 30, 2003)

BTW, Nightfall: Just in case you get an e-mail telling you someone tried to PM you but something didn't work (e.g., not enough storage space), that was only me testing what happens when you try to send a non-Community Supporter a PM on the new boards.  ('cause we had a question about that...)


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 30, 2003)

Well so far nothing has appeared...but thanks for the tip Dark.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 31, 2003)

PMs are over rated anyway.  I never get any anyway.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 31, 2003)

I'd like to get a few...if only cause then I feel special.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Aug 31, 2003)

*Stabs Nightfall, then flees


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 1, 2003)

Ouch! Alright KoC. I promise when I beat Hong and kreynolds I'll make it my goal to be the best/1st in posts at your forums.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 1, 2003)

Bah! If it weren't for the hard drive incident I'd have overrun you all long ago, and you know it! *points finger dramatically*  Except for Crothy, he's relentless.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 1, 2003)

*smirks* Thus say all those that have bowed to my mighty posting power!  But I will admit Ang, you are as close to a nemsis as I can think of.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 1, 2003)

Speaking of nemesis...

If Angcuru has the same sense of direction as his avatar, you'll have to wait a bit for him to show up to your climactic showdowns. 

- _Ryoga rawks_ Darkness


----------



## Crothian (Sep 1, 2003)

as the posts turn....


----------



## Darkness (Sep 1, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> as the posts turn....



Turn turn turn?


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 1, 2003)

My thoughts exactly, darkness.  

Although I must say that my sense of direction is, while not as bad as Ryoga's, still not that great.  One time I got lost in northern Jersey for three hours trying to find a movie theater.   Late at night.  Going from Sayerville to New Brunswick.  Mostly because of rowdy backseat passengers and the lack of specific exits along the Turnpike.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 1, 2003)

Well regardless of how bad his sense of direction is, I'm sure I can find him and THEN we can have that climatic fight.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 2, 2003)

Well only 700 or so more posts to go!  At this rate I'll be there in...three weeks!


----------



## Darkness (Sep 2, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Well only 700 or so more posts to go!  At this rate I'll be there in...three weeks!



To 7,000? Very good. Three weeks more, and you'll beat hong. Assuming he doesn't post in the meantime. 

(hong: 7,827)

- _Maybe I'll have 6,000 (or 6,500? ) when you reach 7,000_ Darkness


----------

